# my very funny reynie<3



## Renye (Mar 12, 2011)

i bought a mirror for him, biggest than the other he has. today, i descovered that he whistles himself! when he looks him reflected in it, he make heartwings and talks and whistles. this is normal? because he knows that he is watching is a male bird, but he do the courtship...:blink:


----------



## darthkrallt (Aug 27, 2011)

Very normal! My cockatiel whistles to almost anything that moves... towels, socks, the vacuum cleaner (only when it's on through), bananas, feet, and any shiny surface he sees his reflection in!


----------



## Renye (Mar 12, 2011)

hahhaaaahahaha!:rofl: is grape who does it? my reynie only whistles for green, yellow and blue cushions and the mirrors. thanks, really thanks.

your tiel is SO beautiful, really.


----------



## wildntink (Sep 9, 2011)

Gizmo Loves it when you clean his mirror. He will whistle like crazy if you clean it even if he is no where near it


----------



## darthkrallt (Aug 27, 2011)

Renye said:


> hahhaaaahahaha!:rolf: is grape who does it? my reynie only whistles for green, yellow and blue cushions and the mirrors. thanks, really thanks.
> 
> your tiel is SO beautiful, really.


Ah, thank you! Yes, Grape is my only tiel.

That's so funny that Reynie has a color preference in cushions! Perhaps your birdie has an eye for interior decoration  Is Reynie the tiel in the front in your signature? So fluffy and adorable <3


----------



## Renye (Mar 12, 2011)

*thanks, thanks!*



darthkrallt said:


> Ah, thank you! Yes, Grape is my only tiel.
> 
> That's so funny that Reynie has a color preference in cushions! Perhaps your birdie has an eye for interior decoration  Is Reynie the tiel in the front in your signature? So fluffy and adorable <3


ahaha! your are right he is an expert in interior decoration!:rofl::yes:. yea, reynie is this one. thanks so much, he is adorable...i love him so much. grape is lovely too! he is....so clean...i mean, he looks shiny.


----------



## Renye (Mar 12, 2011)

wildntink said:


> Gizmo Loves it when you clean his mirror. He will whistle like crazy if you clean it even if he is no where near it


really funny! did u teach him for whistle something special?


----------



## wildntink (Sep 9, 2011)

He tryies the andy giffen theme but gets it all messed up lol. He started to sing his own song so I am think the new tiel we got that we were told was a boy is a girl.... he/she is still molting so we will see


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Thats so funny!


----------



## Marlie (Jan 27, 2011)

wildntink said:


> He tryies the andy giffen theme but gets it all messed up lol. He started to sing his own song so I am think the new tiel we got that we were told was a boy is a girl.... he/she is still molting so we will see


My tiel is also learning the andy griffith theme song  he loves when I play it for him. He sings the first part pretty good!


----------



## Renye (Mar 12, 2011)

*awwww <3*



wildntink said:


> He tryies the andy giffen theme but gets it all messed up lol. He started to sing his own song so I am think the new tiel we got that we were told was a boy is a girl.... he/she is still molting so we will see


so lovely...


----------



## Renye (Mar 12, 2011)

*jajjajajajjaaja!*



Marlie said:


> My tiel is also learning the andy griffith theme song  he loves when I play it for him. He sings the first part pretty good!


it´s curious he whistles the same song that gazmo! really funny


----------



## sarah (Jul 11, 2011)

my bird loves his reflection more than he did his mate  he whistles everytime he sees himself..


----------



## Renye (Mar 12, 2011)

how cute!


----------

